# My Bang for Buck HT...



## maxmercy (Apr 19, 2008)

Video:

Philips BluRay player
Samsung 52" LCD TV
D65 Backlights

Audio:

Denon 2809ci
Reckhorn B-1
Oaudio 500W BASH amp
DIY Line Array L/C/R speakers
DIY Horn Subwoofer
Cambridge Soundworks Surrounds

Acoustic Treatment:

15 DIY Acoustic panels 3lb/cuft rigid fiberglass


Great sound (for only having one sub) at 10dB below reference...

JSS


----------

